# darwin streaming server



## tagestad (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,

I am playing around with darwin streaming server, and I am wondering if there is anybody out there that uses this in a production system? 

I would be happy to hear about experiences on this, how is it scaling, is it stable and so on.

Thanks in advance.


mvh.
Espen Tagestad


----------

